# Nos hubiésemos encontrado



## Wotcher

¿Es esta oración gramaticalmente correcta?

"Que pena que no voy a estar en italia (cuando tú estés), sino nos hubiésemos encontrado."

Gracias por la ayuda

Wotcher

P.D. El título está mal escrito... disculpas.


----------



## flljob

¡Qué pena que no voy a estar en Italia (cuando tú estés), porque nos hubiéramos visto!


----------



## Alma de cántaro

Wotcher said:


> ¿Es esta oración gramaticalmente correcta?
> 
> "Que pena que no voy a estar en italia (cuando tú estés), sino nos hubiésemos encontrado."
> 
> Gracias por la ayuda
> 
> Wotcher
> 
> P.D. El título está mal escrito... disculpas.



I'd rather say this:

"Qué pena que no voy a estar en Italia cuando tú estés; nos habríamos/hubiéramos encontrado".

En ningún caso emplearía "sino" ni "si no". No vienen al caso:

Sino=but
Si no= en el caso contrario de no ir= "Si sí". Como "Si sí" es un tanto extraño, es mejor omitirlo.
Saludos


----------



## Wotcher

Alma de cántaro said:


> I'd rather say this:
> 
> "Qué pena que no voy a estar en Italia cuando tú estés; nos habríamos/hubiéramos encontrado".
> 
> En ningún caso emplearía "sino" ni "si no". No vienen al caso:
> 
> Sino=but
> Si no= en el caso contrario de no ir= "Si sí". Como "Si sí" es un tanto extraño, es mejor omitirlo.
> Saludos



¡Muchas gracias a todos por su ayuda!


----------



## vignette

Me suena raro...
Yo diría:
"¡Qué pena que no *vaya* a estar en Italia cuando tú estés; si no, nos *habríamos* encontrado."


----------



## Alma de cántaro

vignette said:


> Me suena raro...
> Yo diría:
> "¡Qué pena que no *vaya* a estar en Italia cuando tú estés; si no, nos *habríamos* encontrado."



Pues también es verdad. El subjuntivo deja esta frase más natural y ya no me choca tanto el "si no". Pero con "voy a estar" y "porque", como dijo *fljob*, también me parece que está bien. Quizá la frase más rara sea la mía.

Saludos


----------



## blasita

> ¡Qué pena que no voy a estar en Italia (cuando tú estés), porque nos hubiéramos/hubiésemos visto!


 


> "¡Qué pena que no vaya a estar en Italia cuando tú estés; si no, nos habríamos encontrado."


 

Las dos que me suenan mejor a mí.  Yo también, Alma, creo que la segunda oración suena mejor aquí (aunque la otra tampoco creo que esté mal). También (y desgraciadamente no sé por qué pero me suena mejor) diría más _visto_ que _encontrado_).

Un saludito.


----------



## Wotcher

blasita said:


> Las dos que me suenan mejor a mí.  Yo también, Alma, creo que la segunda oración suena mejor aquí (aunque la otra tampoco creo que esté mal). También (y desgraciadamente no sé por qué pero me suena mejor) diría más _visto_ que _encontrado_).
> 
> Un saludito.



Gracias de nuevo a todos por su ayuda.


----------



## submarine10

Esta bien armada


----------



## duvija

Me gustaría aclarar para los no-nativos del castellano, que Alma de cántaro aclaró muy bien que se puede usar también 'pudiésemos', en el lugar donde Wotcher puso 'pudiéramos'. Son iguales e intercambiables.


----------



## Istriano

Formas en_ -se_ son algo más frecuentes en España, sobre todo en Galicia y en Canarias(?).


----------



## Alma de cántaro

Istriano said:


> Formas en_ -se_ son algo más frecuentes en España, sobre todo en Galicia y en Canarias(?).



Sólo hay un caso en que _-ra _y _-se_ no son intercambiables. En origen, el imperfecto de subjuntivo en español es una forma acabada en _-se_. Mientras que la forma en _-ra_ cumplía la función de nuestro actual *pluscuamperfecto de indicativo.* La evolución del idioma determinó que las formas _-se_ y _-ra_ se igualaran en función, abandonado _-ra_ su función primitiva en indicativo.

Este fenómeno no ha ocurrido en la lengua gallega. Por eso, cuando los gallegos hablan castellano, tienden a usar la forma _-se_, que es el imperfecto de subjuntivo tanto en gallego como en castellano, pero no la _-ra_, que para ellos sigue cumpliendo la función de pluscuamperfecto de indicativo.

Saludos


----------



## duvija

Alma de cántaro said:


> Sólo hay un caso en que _-ra _y _-se_ no son intercambiables.
> Saludos


 

¿ En qué caso NO son intercambiables? (digo, en el español actual, incluyendo a Latinoamérica).


----------



## Alma de cántaro

duvija said:


> ¿ En qué caso NO son intercambiables? (digo, en el español actual, incluyendo a Latinoamérica).



Si me pides saber dónde en el español actual me lo pones difícil.

Lo primero, había olvidado mencionar el caso en donde no son intercambiables: cuando la forma en _-ra_ se emplea para sustituir al pluscuamferfecto de indicativo, no puede cambiarse por _-se_:

"El torero, tras cortar las orejas de su contrincante, miró hacia el palco y ofreció a su prometida los trofeos que le *prometiera* al comenzar la tarde". Hubiera sido incorrecto emplear _"prometiese"_ aquí, pues esta forma nunca es equivalente ha "*le había prometido*".

Este uso de la forma en _-ra_ es sólo común *en textos literarios* o en *comentarios periodísticos* (hablados o escritos). En cuanto al uso periodístico, se abusa a menudo de él en España, pues se emplea incorrectamente en lugar del pretérito perfecto simple:

El público del Bernabéu esperó paciente la llegada del gol hasta que, por fin, Ronaldo _consiguiera_** mover el marcador. Aquí debió haberse empleado *"consiguió"*.

Espero haber sido claro.

Saludos


----------



## dexterciyo

Istriano said:


> Formas en_ -se_ son algo más frecuentes en España, sobre todo en Galicia y en Canarias(?).



No. Ambas formas conviven en armonía. En oraciones condicionales, son intercambiables.

En Galicia, presumiblemente, se emplea más la forma en _-se_ debido a influencia directa del gallego.


----------



## Peterdg

Hay otro caso en que no son intercambiables las formas en -se y -ra. Con algunos verbos (según la _NGLE, 24.1.2b_:"querer", "poder", "deber", "parecer"; según el _Esbozo_, _página 358, 3.2.5 e _"querer", "poder", "deber" y "saber"), la forma en -ra puede sustituir al condicional. Esto no es posible con la forma en -se. (Fijaos en la diferencia entre la NGLE y el Esbozo)

Por ejemplo: "Querría/quisiera/quisiese una cerveza".

Con el auxiliar "haber", "hubiese" y "hubiera" siempre son intercambiables excepto en el caso que mencionó Alma de cántaro (forma en   -ra equivalente al pluscuamperfecto).


----------



## FromPA

Could someone help me understand how this sentence translates into English?  It's confusing me because the first part of the sentence refers to a future event but the second part of the sentence refers to a past event.  It seems to be saying, "What a shame I'm not going to be in Italy when you are there; if not, we would not have met."   This sentence makes no sense in English.


----------



## Peterdg

FromPA said:


> Could someone help me understand how this sentence translates into English? It's confusing me because the first part of the sentence refers to a future event but the second part of the sentence refers to a past event. It seems to be saying, "What a shame I'm not going to be in Italy when you are there; if not, we would not have met." This sentence makes no sense in English.


It's a pity I won't be in Italy; otherwise we could have met.
In this case, "hubiésemos" is equivalent to "habríamos".


----------



## FromPA

Peterdg said:


> It's a pity I won't be in Italy; otherwise we could have met.
> In this case, "hubiésemos" is equivalent to "habríamos".


 
I get it now. Thanks very much. The "otherwise" makes it much clearer.


----------



## Istriano

Peterdg said:


> It's a pity I won't be in Italy; otherwise we could have met.
> In this case, "hubiésemos" is equivalent to "habríamos".




I thought
_we could have met_ was


*Podríamos/Podíamos habernos encontrado.  *


----------



## duvija

_De Alma de Cántaro_

_Si me pides saber dónde en el español actual me lo pones difícil._

_Lo primero, había olvidado mencionar el caso en donde no son intercambiables: cuando la forma en -ra se emplea para sustituir al pluscuamferfecto de indicativo, no puede cambiarse por -se:_

_"El torero, tras cortar las orejas de su contrincante, miró hacia el palco y ofreció a su prometida los trofeos que le *prometiera* al comenzar la tarde". Hubiera sido incorrecto emplear "prometiese" aquí, pues esta forma nunca es equivalente ha "*le había prometido*"._

En realidad pregunté eso de asquerosa que soy. Odio esta regla, porque es realmente metida a prepo. Los hablantes normales no saben la diferencia entre -ra y -se, y usan las que les viene más a mano. No tengo ni idea de por qué la RAE se metió en esto.
En Uruguay hay tendencia a usar el -se más que el -ra, y puedo asegurar que nadie se detiene a pensar, uhm, no puedo decir 'prometiese', en esta cláusula. No hay caso, hay reglas que es mejor dejarlas morir. Y por supuesto, ni soñar con enseñarlas a no-nativos. Si alguien me tratara de convencer que debo aprender eso, me cambió de clase y me voy a estudiar chino, que debe ser más fácil.


----------



## Peterdg

@Duvija:

No me digas que a alguien se le ocurriría decir "Quisiese una cerveza"*.

PD. Para añadir la sonrisita después en un post, hay que ir a "Go Advanced" después de haber pulsado "Edit".


----------



## fsabroso

Peterdg said:


> @Duvija:
> 
> No me digas que a alguien le ocurriría decir "Quisiese una cerveza"*..


No soy un especialista en ortografía o gramática  pero el "quisiese" se usa.
_Ejemplo:
No sabía que él "quisiese" una cerveza.
_
No me pregunte porqué, ni si es correcto, solo digo que se usa.





Peterdg said:


> PD. Para añadir la sonrisita después en un post, hay que ir a "Go Advanced" después de haber pulsado "Edit".


Es más fácil usar BB codes, 
ejemplo 
: rolleyes : (sin espacios en blanco) = 
: confused : =  , : thumbsup: = 

http://forum.wordreference.com/faq.php?faq=vb3_reading_posting#faq_vb3_smilies

Así no tiene que cambiar a "Go Advance"

Saludos.


----------



## Alma de cántaro

duvija said:


> _De Alma de Cántaro_
> 
> _Si me pides saber dónde en el español actual me lo pones difícil._
> 
> _Lo primero, había olvidado mencionar el caso en donde no son intercambiables: cuando la forma en -ra se emplea para sustituir al pluscuamferfecto de indicativo, no puede cambiarse por -se:_
> 
> _"El torero, tras cortar las orejas de su contrincante, miró hacia el palco y ofreció a su prometida los trofeos que le *prometiera* al comenzar la tarde". Hubiera sido incorrecto emplear "prometiese" aquí, pues esta forma nunca es equivalente ha "*le había prometido*"._
> 
> En realidad pregunté eso de asquerosa que soy. Odio esta regla, porque es realmente metida a prepo. Los hablantes normales no saben la diferencia entre -ra y -se, y usan las que les viene más a mano. No tengo ni idea de por qué la RAE se metió en esto.
> En Uruguay hay tendencia a usar el -se más que el -ra, y puedo asegurar que nadie se detiene a pensar, uhm, no puedo decir 'prometiese', en esta cláusula. No hay caso, hay reglas que es mejor dejarlas morir. Y por supuesto, ni soñar con enseñarlas a no-nativos. Si alguien me tratara de convencer que debo aprender eso, me cambió de clase y me voy a estudiar chino, que debe ser más fácil.



No tengo ni idea de lo que dice la RAE al respecto de todo esto. Es algo que aprendí en el bachillerato y que JAMÁS he usado: no soy ni escritor ni periodista pero, tengo la impresión de que hay algunos libros escritos en castellano por el mundo, y algunos periódicos circulando por Internet con periodistas que emplean estas "reglillas"

Un abrazo duvija.


----------



## duvija

Peterdg said:


> @Duvija:
> 
> No me digas que a alguien le ocurriría decir "Quisiese una cerveza"*.
> 
> PD. Para añadir la sonrisita después en un post, hay que ir a "Go Advanced" después de haber pulsado "Edit".


 

En realidad ese lugar no clama por un subjuntivo, ¿no?
Pero es cierto, en lugar de 'querría una cerveza', se oye 'quisiera una cerveza. ¿Por qué el subjuntivo? porque también tiene una 'r', supongo.

Gracias por lo de las sonrisitas.


----------



## duvija

fsabroso said:


> No soy un especialista en ortografía o gramática  pero el "quisiese" se usa.
> _Ejemplo:_
> _No sabía que él "quisiese" una cerveza._
> 
> No me pregunte porqué, ni si es correcto, solo digo que se usa.
> Es más fácil usar BB codes,
> ejemplo
> : rolleyes : (sin espacios en blanco) =
> : confused : =  , : thumbsup: =
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/faq.php?faq=vb3_reading_posting#faq_vb3_smilies
> 
> Así no tiene que cambiar a "Go Advance"
> 
> Saludos.


 

¡Gracias! ni modo de acordarme qué palabra va con cual, pero en mi próxima vida, si empiezo de más joven, seguro que voy a poder. Gracias otra vez!


----------



## Peterdg

fsabroso said:


> No soy un especialista en ortografía o gramática  pero el "quisiese" se usa.
> _Ejemplo:_
> _No sabía que él "quisiese" una cerveza._


Sí, claro que se utiliza "quisiese" pero no en una frase independiente donde la forma del subjuntivo imperfecto sustituye al condicional como en un bar y le dices al camarero: "Querría/quisiera/quisiese una cerveza".


duvija said:


> En realidad ese lugar no clama por un subjuntivo, ¿no?
> Pero es cierto, en lugar de 'querría una cerveza', se oye 'quisiera una cerveza. ¿Por qué el subjuntivo? porque también tiene una 'r', supongo.
> 
> Gracias por lo de las sonrisitas.


 No te rías eh, pero sinceramente, creo que ésta verdaderamente es la razón.


----------



## duvija

Peterdg said:


> Sí, claro que se utiliza "quisiese" pero no en una frase independiente donde la forma del subjuntivo imperfecto sustituye al condicional como en un bar y le dices al camarero: "Querría/quisiera/quisiese una cerveza".
> No te rías eh, pero sinceramente, creo que ésta verdaderamente es la razón.


 

Perdón, yo no me reía. Es cierto que creo que el tener una 'r' favorece el uso del subj. en -ra en casos de condicional.  (nada como una fonóloga para buscar razones acústicas donde tal vez no las haya).


----------



## Istriano

En un bar yo diría: quería una birra.


----------



## duvija

Istriano said:


> En un bar yo diría: quería una birra.


 
¿Quería?


----------



## blasita

Quote:
Originally Posted by Istriano  
En un bar yo diría: quería una birra.


> ¿Quería?



Hola otra vez.  Creo que a lo que Istriano se refiere es al imperfecto de cortesía; a fin de evitar decir p.ej. _Quiero una cerveza_ que se supone sonaría menos cortés.  Es como decir: si no le molesta, vamos que si le molesta pues no me la dé (jo, y luego hay que pagar por ella de todas las maneras).

Quizás esto no se use en todos los sitios por igual (estoy casi segura).

Un saludito.


----------



## dexterciyo

Istriano said:


> En un bar yo diría: quería una birra.



_Quería/querría/quisie*ra* una birra._

Son todas formas de cortesía. Lo que comentaba antes Peterdg: no se podría utilizar la forma en _-se_ del imperfecto en este caso. Su uso en las oraciones condicionales es otro cantar.


----------



## blasita

> Lo que comentaba antes Peterdg: no se podría utilizar la forma en -se del imperfecto en este caso.


 Totalmente de acuerdo en esto.  Un saludo .


----------

